# HMS Ganges



## jack.plug (May 15, 2011)

Forgive me if this subject has been visited and discussed before, I am a newbie to the site. As a kid I was in awe of the lads who attended HMS Ganges especially the "Button Boy" as he shinned up the mast to stand on the button at the very top. I have recently seen some images online of the site and it all looks very sad and decayed. I would love to have a poke about there but it is about 60 miles away from me just south of Ipswich.


----------



## klempner69 (May 15, 2011)

Hi there Jack,this place is on my list of to-do`s so if n when you go see it,then feel free to put some pics up ok.


----------



## jayeastanglia (May 15, 2011)

security is much tighter than it used to be..and a lot of the buildings have either metal or wood over every lower door and window with plenty of barbed wire over nearly every stair case..I went 2 weeks ago as its local to me and was inside the last bit thats still open and its pretty trashed inside..


----------



## oldscrote (May 16, 2011)

I thought I'd seen this place on here before.

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=13917[/ame]


----------



## sparkyone121 (May 17, 2011)

*Long time since I served there*

I served at HMS Ganges in 1973 when I first joined the Royal Navy, It brings back a lot of memories for me. I have not been back since that day, as I served all over the place for 9 years, but I will never forget the memories of HMS Ganges


----------



## jack.plug (May 18, 2011)

Sparkyone, it would break your heart to see it like it is now. As I said I've only seen it via images online but, you would have experienced it in its prime, all bulled up and spotless with a kind of a heartbeat of its own. Its such a shame when a place dies and it is as if it does die, all its life just goes with the people when they leave. RAF Coltishall is about 400 yards from my house and that is exactly the same, all those routines going on and suddenly nothing. I have to admire you with the tough training you must have done, I would have been blubbing down the phone to my mother the very first week, well done.


----------

